# LYFT office in Philadelphia?



## duckymedwick (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there a Lyft office in Philadelphia, what is the address, and if so can they help drivers from NJ? The only office I can find is the one in Queens, NY and would they be able to help people from out of state as well? TY...John


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

This was in the email they sent a few days ago...
*
Philadelphia Service Desk North (Pep Boys)*
6200 Stenton Ave, Philadelphia PA 19138
10AM - 7PM Monday through Friday
9AM - 6PM Saturday and Sunday

*Philadelphia Service Desk South (Pep Boys, South)*
1000 S Columbus Blvd, Philadelphia PA 19147
10AM - 7PM Monday through Friday
9AM - 6PM Saturday and Sunday


----------



## duckymedwick (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info....I was really wondering if there was a hub office in Philly somewhere to talk with real, live person that could actually do something for you. I guess there isn't. I was at some NJ Pep Boys locations and my plight to get approved to drive with LYFT is still in limbo after 2 months of applying...ID verification problem....and I have no way of finding out what the issue is so as to straighten it out; been going back and forth with customer service emails. Anyone else stuck in this situation and how did you deal with it to get approved?


----------



## Santos (Jul 28, 2017)

duckymedwick said:


> Thanks for the info....I was really wondering if there was a hub office in Philly somewhere to talk with real, live person that could actually do something for you. I guess there isn't. I was at some NJ Pep Boys locations and my plight to get approved to drive with LYFT is still in limbo after 2 months of applying...ID verification problem....and I have no way of finding out what the issue is so as to straighten it out; been going back and forth with customer service emails. Anyone else stuck in this situation and how did you deal with it to get approved?


I actually work for new aquisition for lyft in Philadelphia. Can you send me an email of a screenshot of your problem so I can get it fixed. [email protected]


----------



## ItsASecret (Dec 1, 2014)

Apparently, the new Lyft office is in West Philadelphia...52nd and Market St. Ask the guys hanging out at the corner to guide you to their secret entrance.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

duckymedwick said:


> Is there a Lyft office in Philadelphia, what is the address, and if so can they help drivers from NJ? The only office I can find is the one in Queens, NY and would they be able to help people from out of state as well? TY...John


Just Google your nearest Welfare office. Cut out the middle man.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Just Google your nearest Welfare office. Cut out the middle man.


Reading your posts in different threads. Your hilarious. Lol.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mark Campagna said:


> Reading your posts in different threads. Your hilarious. Lol.


I know


----------



## bmark123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just an FYI, only the Columbus Blvd office is open now. Stenton shut down a couple months ago.



MiddleClassedOut said:


> This was in the email they sent a few days ago...
> *
> Philadelphia Service Desk North (Pep Boys)*
> 6200 Stenton Ave, Philadelphia PA 19138
> ...


Only the columbus blvd office is open now. If you see this could you please edit the post to reflect that, this is one of the first links that come up when people search for the office address in google.


----------

